

Turning A Dumpster Into A Tiny House - emrgx
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3031638/fund-this/this-texas-professor-is-turning-a-dumpster-into-the-worlds-ultimate-tiny-home?utm_campaign=home&utm_source=tumblr&utm_medium=exchange&partner=tumblr

======
cordite
The dumpster house does not appear to be finished.

They wish to make how-to instructions public.

They have a kick starter at the bottom.

------
hsnewman
Clearly a way to self promote.

~~~
emrgx
Don't have any connection to these people. I don't know who they are and I
wasn't interested in promoting their Kickstarter. I thought the idea of
hacking a dumpster into a tiny house was a cool idea that's why I submitted
the article.

